# English Bull Terriers



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Anyone keep these? We picked up an 8 week old pup a couple of weks ago. He's all white with a speckly black nose. We've called him Deisel as it looks like he's rubbed his nose in some! I've wanted an English Bully since I was young. The opportunity arose and we got him. Cracking personality and very playful. Start training and socialising next weekwhen he's fully vaccinated. Looking forward to it. He's already been introduced to the other animals although he did run away when the Prairie Dogs barked at him!:lol2:
Lola the kinkajou doesn't seem to like him that much though.:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

TUT matt how dare you post you have him an not put any pics up :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Matt Lusty said:


> Anyone keep these? We picked up an 8 week old pup a couple of weks ago. He's all white with a speckly black nose. We've called him Deisel as it looks like he's rubbed his nose in some! I've wanted an English Bully since I was young. The opportunity arose and we got him. Cracking personality and very playful. Start training and socialising next weekwhen he's fully vaccinated. Looking forward to it. He's already been introduced to the other animals although he did run away when the Prairie Dogs barked at him!:lol2:
> Lola the kinkajou doesn't seem to like him that much though.:whistling2:


 Ahem, ITYM 'Bull terrier'. There is no such thing as an 'English' bull terrier.
Then diesel si clear not coloured. I run a diesel car (note it is Diesel and not deisel)
Hopefully you got your bull terrier from a reputable breeder who tets her parent stock for all the herditary diseases they can suffer from.
HEALTH

and lastly.........................where are the pictures??
I love bull terriers.Always said that I'd have a dark brindle one if I ever got one, which won't ever happen now.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

We demand pics, they are such cute pups:flrt:


----------



## coopere (Aug 6, 2008)

*bullies*

Hello, I have a white Bully girl called Ami. We used to have two others, a tricolour called Cleo and my boy, Mr. Mooks who had brown ears but sadly they have both passed away now. 
Emma x


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Ahem, ITYM 'Bull terrier'. There is no such thing as an 'English' bull terrier.
> Then diesel si clear not coloured. I run a diesel car (note it is Diesel and not deisel)
> Hopefully you got your bull terrier from a reputable breeder who tets her parent stock for all the herditary diseases they can suffer from.
> HEALTH
> ...


I stated English as to not confuse with other bull breeds  Sorry my mistake. I spelt it right on his vet records, so thats ok LOL.

The breeders have had him checked for hereditory diseases and everything seems to be clear. He was also checked for deafness because he's white. He seems to respond to vocal commands except when he wants food or to chase the cat!

I have loads of pics of him, but I've got a new camera and I'm having trouble uploading pics to my PC...Grrr....


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

We got 2 bitches.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

its a breed i hope to own at some point! but as said useless with out pictures


----------



## eightsnake (Jul 20, 2007)

I have 3, one is 6 months old.
2 whites and a red and white.
I wouldnt have any other dog, they are my absolute fave...
Who did you get yours from, I show mine so prob know the breeder or the kennel name?
Qualified my pup for Crufts next year last week at Manchester Champ show and will be at Crufts this year for the 3rd time with my white girl Poppy!:flrt:

Here are mine
Poppy being used as a pillow for Harvey (6 months) who is her nephew!










Here's all 3 when Harvey was about 4 months:










And lastly Harvey and my boy Dylan (9 years in April) snuggled up when Harvey was about 3 months










Please post some pics of Diesel soon, I just love seeing any Bull Terriers:notworthy:

Lorraine


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

*bull terrier*

I HAVE OWNED A BITCH BULLY, BUY SADLY HAD TO HAVE HER PUT DOWN LAST YEAR, bullyview was her breeders name. lovely dog. will get another one when the time is right, not really over her yet.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Matt Lusty said:


> I stated English as to not confuse with other bull breeds  Sorry my mistake. I spelt it right on his vet records, so thats ok LOL....


:lol2: I bet if you'd posted that you had a "bull terrier" there would have been loads of responses asking which one!! :lol2:

I have a real soft spot for them, so I totally agree - WE NEED PICTURES!!

And I have to say I *love* this Snakewispera!!


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

*bull terrier*

agree, would like to see pics


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Matt Lusty said:


> I stated English as to not confuse with other bull breeds  Sorry my mistake.


You've done nothing to be sorry about.There's nothing wrong with saying English bull terrier IMO they are after all a English creation and meny if not all people know just what breed you mean when you say 'English'bull terrier.Plus to add it can be confusing as people that breed Staffordshire bull terriers with English bull terriers sometime refer to the resulting offsping as bull terrier or old tyme bull terrier as they are a bull terrier cross.So i see nothing wrong with saying English bull terrier there worse crimes to commit :lol2:.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes Gazz I agree. If you look at adverts and so forth they are almost always referred to as English Bull Terriers to avoid confusion with the Staffies.


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I'm really trying to put pics up, but my PC is having trouble reading the image from my camera:devil::devil:. I will try another way later in the week when I have more time.


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

lol i call them english bull terriers as well as people know you mean the (ugly ones) and no i dont think they are ugly at all:flrt:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

they're ugly but in a cute kind of way, and they have so much character. My mum had a miniature brindle and white BT called Panda, who lived to be 17. Unfortunately she went blind at the age of 4 due to an inherited condition in the breed, but she managed fine. My mum emigrated to Turkey when Panda was about 8 and took her along, and she adapted well to that, too.
Tough as old boots, she was.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Where I live everyone calls then English Bull terriers to avoid the confusion with Staffys. I automatically ask which kind if anyone says they have a Bullterrier.Must be a northern thing:lol2: I love Bullys they are so ugly they are cute:flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

feorag said:


>


That is hilarious! HA! 

But I agree with it, we definitly need pics!


----------



## Sam'n'Droo (May 31, 2008)

Any chance of piccies yet, am currently trying to convince the OH that we need one! Well, trying to convince him that I need one.. :whistling2:

Sam


----------

